
A visual guide to Bayesian thinking - max_
http://lumiverse.io/video/a-visual-guide-to-bayesian-thinking
======
ThrustVectoring
Website content-wraps
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrK7X_XlGB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrK7X_XlGB8)

